# Anubias Nana Help!



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I cleaned out my hospital tank and left a peice of driftwood with anubias nana attached out over night. I put it back in the tank the next day but now all the parts of the plant that were dried up cuz I left it out are turning brown and wilting. Should I trim off all of the brown parts? Some whole leaves are brown can I trim off a whole leaf to the stem?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

If you are going to trim the plant get as close to the root as you can with the stems. If you just cut the leaf off the stem will die off and you will have to trim it again..


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

you can cut off any leaves. The rhizome is the important part of the plant.


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

maknwar said:


> you can cut off any leaves. The rhizome is the important part of the plant.


after holidays my anubias where as yours but keeping only rhizomes now take a look! They are ok more than before!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

DanieleRoma said:


> you can cut off any leaves. The rhizome is the important part of the plant.


What kind of wood is that?

Looks like there are lots of tannins in the water (which I like)
after holidays my anubias where as yours but keeping only rhizomes now take a look! They are ok more than before!
[/quote]


----------

